# 3 yr Old Adopted Shih Tzu Anxiety and Pooping Too Much



## ec20009 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi 
I adopted a 3 yr old male almost 2 weeks ago and he is left alone while we go to work. We keep him in a small bedroom gated with his toys and bed. He poops and pees all over the carpet when we're not home (usually between the time I leave at 10 am and when i come home for lunch at 2, although he might sometimes do something between 2 and 6pm too). There are no problems when we are with him. I.E. last weekend we were w/him all day/night and there were no issues. He poops pees outside (he is housebroken). So he im guessing he has separation anxiety from being left alone and/or from the new environment.

ALSO- he poops ALOT ...like 3/4 times a day! Is that normal? He eats one cup of Natural Choice Vennison and Rice once a day at night. The poop is normal...

Any ideas on how to calm him down when we're gone? Any ideas on why there's so much poop? I don't know what he ate prior to living w/us....


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

First, I would alleviate the issue for the short term by preparing him an area where it is okay if he soils.

An exercise pen on top of a good plastic tarp, covered with newspapers, and then put inside his bed and toys, water, etc. 

With him only being with you for 2 weeks, he may be anxious when you are away. I would put the pen in the main area of the house. He might feel a lot better not being behind a closed door, it will save your carpets, it will be much easier to clean, and he will be safe.

Other suggestions might include more exercise, and high value rewards for all outdoor elimination.


----------



## ec20009 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks! Yes we do give him good treats whenever he goes outside...and we're walking him alot each day....

He isn't in a closed door room...it's a small bedroom with the door left open and gated so he can see the hallway. Also, he's a jumper ..jumped a 27" gate we had before. IF we put a pen in the living room (he does really love the living room) i wonder if he'll knock it down.. ? or jump it somehow? what do u think? 
also he poops and pees in his room every single day....i just started putting down a wee pad b/c we can't take the cleanup anymore ;( A fresh tarp everyday might get expensive....and newspaper he would eat.... any other ideas? 


THANKS!!


----------

